# A trip to Tropiflora



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

So today I took a road trip down to Sarasota in some HORRID traffic. A 1hr drive took me 2hrs. Wrong turns, crazy drivers and no breakfast made me quite "crotchity" when I arrived... But WOW WAS IT WORTH IT!

This place is amazing. All I'm gonna say is that if you go there married or engaged, you'll be divorced or broken up when you leave b/c you've spent all your savings on all the AMAZING stuff they have.

Here are a couple of my fav. pics, but I have a small directory of pics you can look at here... http://frogstofall.f3h.com/Pics/Terrari ... ropiflora/










































This is what I brought home... (ran out of money :wink: )









There are plenty more at the link. Please enjoy yourself!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet! Going to have to check them out the next time Im down
in Florida!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW! :shock: That definately looks like it would be worth the 4 hour drive. How many different species of broms do they have?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW that is cool, the place looks huge!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Let's seal it up and throw in some frogs! :wink: 

Great pics.
-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah that place is MASSIVE. That room is ONE of like 5 that they have. Its insane. I actually asked Brian (the guy ringing me out) how many different species they had and he said he had no clue. But I assume they have well over 1000 different species and well over 100,000 actual broms. Its insane.

Solly, I actually said the same thing!! Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG I HAVE TO GO THERE! :shock: I could wander there for hours looking inside every brom. I would be so indecisive, I'd have to buy all of them....better bring a lot of cash.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

where in florida is this place???


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like a great place to visit and yeah you'd have to bring some $$$ :twisted: 

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Viv, it's in Sarasota. Complete opposite side of the state. About 4 hours I think. It looks like it'd be worth it though. I think I feel a road trip comin' on.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

lololol.. ya.. i have some local Nursery's that i could go to.. actually alot that i could go to... and 2 of which are really good... so i think ill get something from there.. and some things online


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Which nurseries have broms? Are they sprayed w/insecticides/fertilizers etc.? I'm looking for local places w/smaller broms like N. midget or lilliputiana (<spelling?)

Send me a PM


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

Im not so sure.. i would have to call.... but they deffinatly have broms... OK srry guys.. back on topic..


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not gonna knock your local nurseries, but if you've got about $100 and 8hrs of spare time, it would be VERY WORTH your while to make a road trip to Tropiflora. You could easily spend 2hrs there and it would seem like 20 minutes. I was there for what I thought was about 25 minutes and I was there for 1.5 hrs!! They have so much. All the pics in this thread are from ONE greenhouse. They have a greenhouse dedicated to Tillandsias, one for Orchids and a few others with various things in them. Even more crazy is that they are building 2 or 3 new ones!


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW! maybe onetime ill have to take a trip up there.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*tropiflora*

Hey All,

I know the owners of Tropiflora and I have arranged to have a dart club meeting there. I figured we could meet in the end or middle of April if anyone is interested let me know and check the Regional group announcements for more info. Also Tropiflora is having a huge sale April 1st they usually have broms for CHEAP. I got a whole box last year for about 10 dollars.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Makes me wish I lived in Flordia. Any chance of someone picking up some broms for some people who can't attend? I'd be more than willing to pay for any inconvience it would impose.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

defaced said:


> Makes me wish I lived in Flordia. Any chance of someone picking up some broms for some people who can't attend? I'd be more than willing to pay for any inconvience it would impose.


If I make it to the event on that weekend of March 31st/April 1st I'd gladly pick you up some broms. You'd just need to pay for them and the shipping as well... and then remember me when I call on ya for a favor... :wink:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes godfather.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*let me know*

Let me know what you are looking for I live 2 miles from there and go almost everyweekend.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, nice gallery! You really like the ones with some red in the leaves, huh?  

I love that _V. hieroglyphica_!

For those of us who can't go there, I can say that I've had great luck ordering from them. Click on "The Cargo Report" at their site, http://www.tropiflora.com/ ,for some great browsing.

--Diane


----------

